# making fun



## slavic_one

Как сказать когда человек делает какие-то смешное дело?
zezati se (хорв.), dělat si srandu (чеш.), making fun / a joke (анг.)


----------



## elemika

Можно развлекать или веселить кого-то (to cheer, to divert)
или подшучивать, подсмеиваться над кем-то (to make fun of).
Можно просто веселиться (to enjoy oneself)
А можно смешить кого-то (to make laugh)


----------



## Cleare

make fun of smb - потешаться над кем-нибудь, дразнить кого-либо, подсмеиваться над кем-нибудь

What about the context?


----------



## slavic_one

Not in meaning of making fun of somebody, just making a joke.


----------



## Cleare

slavic_one said:


> Not in meaning of making fun of somebody, just making a joke.


 

In this case, it might be (without the context it's difficult to say): шутить.

Is your context a secret?


----------



## elemika

Точно, шутить. А также дурачиться, хохмить, балагурить, "прикалываться" (slang!)
Depends on the context


----------



## slavic_one

Cleare said:


> In this case, it might be (without the context it's difficult to say): шутить.
> 
> Is your context a secret?



Not at all, just it's not some exact context.. like when you say sth but you don't mean it, just making fun. Like "just kiddin'".



			
				elemika said:
			
		

> Точно, шутить. А также дурачиться, хохмить, балагурить, "прикалываться" (slang!)
> Depends on the context



Спасибо, я уже подумал о слове "шутить" но это мне казалось чуть "служебное".
И как было бы первое лицо - шутю?


----------



## Panda Nocta

slavic_one said:


> И как было бы первое лицо - шутю?


Шучу.


----------



## Cleare

я шучу
ты шутишь
он, она шутит
мы шутим
вы шутите
они шутят


----------



## nor_light

Да, я бы тоже перевел:
Just kidding - шучу/просто шутка
making fun - веселиться


----------



## floridian002

make fun для меня всегда означает "издеваться" (кстати, почему никто не предлагал такое слово, оно не часто употребляется?)

Вы не можете различать... подшучивать, подсмеиваться, и издеваться по частности и по формальности?
или они все более или менее одинаковые?

я помну что когда я был в Москве и я шутил в злом духе, все меня просили "хватить издеваться"

насколько я понимаю, слово "веселиться" более "невинное" в смысле то, что нет человека, который обидиться из-за шутки/шалости.
Have fun более подходить в этом смысле по-моему.


----------



## elemika

Издеваться (to jeer) usually has a negative connotation, and as a result somebody is offened (hurt). 
Yes, among friends you can use "издеваться" ironically and rather friendly (хватит издеваться = хватит подшучивать, подсмеиваться (надо мной)).
Thus, the difference between "подшучивать, подсмеиваться" and "издеваться" is negligible when you talk to your friends and I'd say that in everyday life I more often hear "хватит издеваться". All of them have the sense "to make fun of".
And to have fun, to amuse oneself - развлекаться, веселиться


----------



## floridian002

спасибо elemika), я сам нашел такой перевод в своем словаре (to jeer/to scoff).

Я вообще то никогда не сказал это слова вслух на английском, и первый раз я это слово слышал на улицах России, я сделал буквальный перевод в своем голове, и мне казалось что все россияны говорят как поэты.


Я думал что "издеваться" (и может быть подшучивать-подсмеиваться?), было бы более правильно изображаемо с такими конструкции как "to screw with" "to mess with" "to make fun of" or "take the piss(!) (U.K.)"
yeah yeah very funny....quit messing with me.
да да...весьма смешно, но хватит издеваться
"quit jeering me" как-то странно звучит.

Но тоже ироническо, потому-что никто кроме персонажа из пьеса Шекспира бы так говорил. Вы говорите что "издеваться" употребляется ироническо. Вы не можете объяснять почему? В каком смысле?

Он действительно принадлежит к высокому стиле как "jeer"?


----------



## slavic_one

Спасибо всем!

Я придумал о простом примере:
- Идет дождь
- Не может быть!
- Нет, только .... (нпр. шучу)!


----------



## nor_light

- Идет дождь
- Не может быть!
- "Шучу-шучу" или "Та нет, шучу" или "Прикалываюсь (разговорное)" и т.д.


----------



## Cleare

nor_light said:


> - Идет дождь
> - Не может быть!
> - "Шучу-шучу" или "ТДа нет, шучу" или "Прикалываюсь (разговорное)" и т.д.


----------



## elemika

floridian002 said:


> спасибо elemika), я сам нашел такой перевод в своем словаре (to jeer/to scoff).
> 
> Я вообще то никогда не сказал это слова вслух на английском, и первый раз я это слово слышал на улицах России, я сделал буквальный перевод в своем голове, и мне казалось что все россияны говорят как поэты.
> 
> 
> Я думал что "издеваться" (и может быть подшучивать-подсмеиваться?), было бы более правильно изображаемо с такими конструкции как "to screw with" "to mess with" "to make fun of" or "take the piss(!) (U.K.)"
> yeah yeah very funny....quit messing with me.
> да да...весьма смешно, но хватит издеваться
> "quit jeering me" как-то странно звучит.
> 
> Но тоже ироническо, потому-что никто кроме персонажа из пьеса Шекспира бы так говорил. Вы говорите что "издеваться" употребляется ироническо. Вы не можете объяснять почему? В каком смысле?
> 
> Он действительно принадлежит к высокому стиле как "jeer"?



Для "jeer" в высоком (серьезном) смысле мой словарь дает
A blow is much sooner forgotten than a jeer (удар забывается легче, чем насмешка)
В этом смысле "нельзя издеваться над слабым", " ученик не должен издеваться над учителем" и т.д.

В смысле "подшучивать", "подсмеиваться" (воспринимается с иронией, без обиды) либо "насмехаться"(воспринимается с обидой) попробую дать пару примеров:

А: О, какая у тебя славная маленькая машинка. А она тебе не жмет в плечах?
Б: Слушай, это звучит как издевательство! Я и так копил на нее три года ( _хозяин машины воспринял шутку как насмешку и обиделся_).
Либо:
Б: Ладно, хватит издеваться, не хочешь лезть внутрь - пристегнись снаружи (_шутливый тон поддержан, хозяин принял иронию, он и сам понимает, что машина мала, но не обижается_)

А: Здорово выглядишь! Как огурец! В смысле, такой же зеленый.
Б: Знаешь, перестань надо мной издеваться. Найди другой объект.  (_человек обижен)_
Б: Издеваешься? Ну, пошлёпали на грядку, сейчас нам шеф устроит полив  (_тон ироничный, шутку приняли)_

Надеюсь, ситуация проясняется )


----------



## nor_light

cleare said:


>



Нет-нет, я не опечатался  Именно "*Т*а нет". Я стараюсь не употреблять выражение "*Д*а нет" - оно звучит неестественно для меня


----------

